# Goat milk soap and lotion makers...



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

What are the best reference materials to get started? Any processing tips and sources for ingredients would be helpful also. Favorite recipes would be great, too, if you'd care to share. 

There are no local producers here that I have found (there are cheesemakers, though) and I have to wait for the order to get here, plus pay shipping, when I get it for my MIL. I really want to learn to make both.... any assistance would be most appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
Kitty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I make Jersey milk soap and have a pictorial on my website.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking

Also have a page on making lotions:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/lotionmaking.html

And salves:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/salvemaking.html

Check out www.mullersoap.com for a vast of information.

I describe a few tips on making soap with milk in this thread:

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=183601


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I have seen canned goat milk in grocery stores, in with the other canned milks.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

moopups said:


> I have seen canned goat milk in grocery stores, in with the other canned milks.


Thanks, Moopups, but I have plenty of goat milk already. I have 3 does in milk, and with kids still on them, I am getting about 6# total per milking. We love drinking it, but it is more than we need... so I thought making a value added product with some of the extra would be great.

Kitty


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, Cyndi! 

I can't get the Mullersoap link to work.

I may have some questions for you when I assemble supplies and ingredients!

Kitty


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Thanks, Cyndi!
> 
> I can't get the Mullersoap link to work.
> 
> ...


I think it's a typo
www.millersoap.com  between Cyndi's info and the miller soap site you'll be on your way to an addiction!

Have Fun!! :dance:


----------



## Sarah Bella (Mar 26, 2007)

1lb lard
7oz coconut oil
9oz tallow or olive oil 

10oz goatsmilk
4.5 oz lye, give or take, run it thru a lye calculator to be sure

to this i like to add a spoonful of honey and some ground oats, whole oats sprinkled on top when its in the mold.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tater'sPa said:


> I think it's a typo
> www.millersoap.com  between Cyndi's info and the miller soap site you'll be on your way to an addiction!
> 
> Have Fun!! :dance:


  

Ooops! it is www.mIllersoap.com

For lye calculators, check out the links portion of my soapmaking page:
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking#links

MMS
soaper's choice
From Nature with Love


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

A small tip for using goats milk in soaping is to freeze the amount you need and add the lye to it still frozen so as to reduce the burning of the milk sugars..it creates an unpleasant color.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Better yet freeze the milk then when you take it out let it start to get slushy. 

Patty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep the milk frozen and chunk it into about 1" chunks. There are smaller pieces that are slush, but most of it is still frozen solid. 

Doing it this way, I can incorporate the lye by pouring about 1/3 of total lye, stir & start melting, add half of remaining lye, stir to incorporate, add the rest and stir with stick blender.

The *real* trick is to have your oils ready to go and pour the lye solution *immediately* into the waiting oils.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Some of mine is still frozen also. I ran into a problem with it all frozen [ I did not chunk it small} and the lye kinda crystlized on the bottom of the pan. Has not happened since I started letting it slush a bit more.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Question about freezing the milk, please. Do you measure the amount needed into the container and then freeze it? Sounds reasonable but you know me...I gotta ask. LOL

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I do the same size batches all the time so yes I measure first. If I happen to use another recipe I add some cold milk to the frozen.


Patty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Jan,
I keep a supply of frozen milk in gallon freezer bags. I simply chunk off the amount I need


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I freeze mine in gallon bags, with the right amount weighed out for my standard 6# batch. The milk makes a sheet about 1/2" thick, which melts nicely when sprinkled with lye. If I decide to make a smaller batch, The frozen sheet of milk breaks in half easily.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

We use ice cube trays dedicated to GM only then fill gallon size ziplok bags with milk cubes into the chest freezer.


----------

